# Checking In



## commoncenz (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi folks,

Just checking in to let y'all know I haven't totally disappeared or anything like that. Things have been kind of rough and kind of exciting around here. 

The rough issue is that the uncle that I've been taking care of has been in and out of the hospital for the last couple of months. I won't bore you with the details but suffice it to say it took sending him to a hospital 2 hours away and out of the VA system to find out that the issue was the medication that the VA doctors had placed him on. I had mentioned this to them (that the problems didn't start occurring until they placed him on the medication) and was told basically that I wasn't a doctor and they knew more than me.

Get him to a doctor outside of their system and lo and behold ... he says they should have taken him off this particular medication months ago.

Now for the exciting ... I went to my first craft fair as a vendor this past weekend. It was cold, rainy and windy ... so not many people came out. But, it was a blast to sit there, see the interest in products, talk about them and make a few sales. 

Also, I was approached by a group that runs a program for those with special needs. They are opening a store that is to be operated by their clients and were looking for vendors that fit their "Old Fashioned General Store" theme. They want yours truly to be one of those vendors! A great opportunity and a worthwhile cause! 

Well, I can't promise that I'll be checking in every day with the older teen (uncle) in the hospital. But, I'll check in more often.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey congrats about your first show! Im sorry about what you're going through with your uncle. 
Thanks for checking in!


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 23, 2016)

Good to hear from you; hope your uncle kid is returning to normal (uh, wait...a more positive normal!). Big congratulations on your first market and new opportunity!


----------



## Steve85569 (Mar 23, 2016)

Good to hear from you!
I was wondering how you were. Knew you were looking forward to doing some selling this year. Sounds like it may work out better than anybody could have planned. Congratulations!!

Hope uncle gets the right meds and levels off!

Steve


----------



## KristaY (Mar 23, 2016)

Glad to hear things are moving in the right direction, commoncenz! Hopefully your uncle continues to improve and your soapy endevours keep climbing!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Mar 23, 2016)

Congrats on the show! I'm sorry to hear your uncles been so sick, but glad you were able to find out why to fix it.


----------



## Susie (Mar 23, 2016)

Wow, that is a wonderful opportunity!  I think even I would step over the selling line to help an organization do something like that.  I thoroughly approve of giving special needs people the opportunity to work.  It is so satisfying when you know that you are earning your own way.  

You are taking such good care of your uncle!  Many people would have just taken the doctor's word on what is wrong and not followed their own instincts.  You really are a great advocate for him!


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 23, 2016)

Sending good energy your way. Your uncle is lucky to have you fighting for him. Most people would just say, "Well, I'm sure the docs know what they're doing." But we know all too well, that sometimes they don't. And good luck with your soaps, I'm sure you'll do very well, and do good for others at the same time.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 23, 2016)

Good to hear from you.  Sorry for the problems with Uncle's health.  Congratulations on the show!


----------



## lsg (Mar 23, 2016)

Glad to have you back on the forum.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 23, 2016)

It's awfully good to see you back, even if it might not be too often with your hands so full. Glad to hear your uncle is getting better, and congratulations on your market and new venture!


----------



## TeresaT (Mar 23, 2016)

Sorry to hear about you uncle, but I'm glad you've gotten things worked out and he's on the road to recovery.  I've discovered doctors may know the human body and medicine; however, they don't know OUR individual bodies.  Only we can determine if their professional opinions and expertise are working.  We are the masters of our bodies (and those in our care).  Only WE know what is normal for us and abnormal.  Never doubt yourself again and go toe to toe with the doctors if you feel they are making a mistake.  

On the positive side, congratulations about your show and sale and upcoming venture.  That is very exciting.  I'm excited for you and hope you do well.  

Many prayers and happy thoughts going your way for successful endeavors and your uncle's continued improvement and good health.


----------



## commoncenz (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you all for the positive energy. It, and you, are greatly appreciated!

Well, the good news as far as my soapy journey continues. Apparently my 18 year old son decided to sign us up for another craft show without telling me. Sometimes ignorance *IS* bliss. He didn't know that shows that ask for pictures of your products before making a decision on your application are "juried" shows. He says he sent in the application and pictures a week or so ago and received word this morning that we were accepted. Personally, because I knew what them asking for pictures meant, I don't think I would have had the guts to fill out an application for that particular show at this point. But, since he already got us accepted (and paid the application/booth fee) ... off we go to our second craft show and first juried. 

It's crazy that so much could be happening on the soapy level and yet I'm still waiting for them to release my uncle.

Again, thank you all for the positive thoughts and energy!


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 23, 2016)

It is so tough questioning a doctors decision. Well done on looking after your uncle so well. 

Congratulations on your shows! You are on a roll!


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 23, 2016)

It's so good to hear your 'voice' again!  I hope everything gets straightened with the issues facing your uncle, and congratulations on your shows! 


IrishLass


----------



## galaxyMLP (Mar 23, 2016)

Glad to hear from you again! I'm happy to see some of the soapy things are bringing positives in your life. I'm sad to read about the "older teen" though I'm glad they discovered what was ailing him for the most part. 

Please share pictures of this juried show if you'd like. I've been to many shows that asked for my pictures but I had absolutely no idea they were considered "juried shows" thanks for enlightening me!


----------



## commoncenz (Mar 23, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> Glad to hear from you again! I'm happy to see some of the soapy things are bringing positives in your life. I'm sad to read about the "older teen" though I'm glad they discovered what was ailing him for the most part.
> 
> Please share pictures of this juried show if you'd like. I've been to many shows that asked for my pictures but I had absolutely no idea they were considered "juried shows" thanks for enlightening me!



The whole "juried" concept had to be explained to me this last winter. I had mentioned to a friend who used to do "window pane paintings" that I was confused as to why some craft shows asked for pictures during the application process and some didn't. She explained about "juried" versus "non-juried" and what she called "Semi-Juried" shows. Her definition of a "Semi-Juried" show being on that asks for pictures, but only one person does the selecting rather than a group or "jury" of decision makers.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Mar 23, 2016)

Ah, thank you. I always thought juried shows were ones in which some kind of committee chose the members and they had some very elaborate selection process that took multiple steps! I think most of the ones I've done have been "semi juried" though.


----------



## commoncenz (Mar 23, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> Ah, thank you. I always thought juried shows were ones in which some kind of committee chose the members and they had some very elaborate selection process that took multiple steps! I think most of the ones I've done have been "semi juried" though.



That's pretty much the impression I received. A full juried show has a committee of folks that pick who deserves to be in their show.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes, a Juried show generally has a committee that selects the participants. I do several juried shows. The only issue I have is the wait. I applied to a new one in October and just got notification that I got in. I actually ,add hotel reservations back in September for the Holland Tulip Festival.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Mar 24, 2016)

Your uncle is so lucky to have such a dedicated person advocating for him. Kudos to you for seeking a second opinion. I'm glad that they figured out what was wrong so he can start to mend. 

Congratulations on your first show and your upcoming second show! Your son sounds like a sweet heart...looking out for you and cheering you on. I'm going to say that the apple didn't fall far from the tree there. 

It is awesome that you are going to be a supplier for the new store. I agree with Susie, giving people with special needs the opportunity to work and make their own way fosters pride and confidence.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 24, 2016)

I hope your uncle's recovery is fast!


----------



## commoncenz (Mar 24, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> I hope your uncle's recovery is fast!




"From your lips to God's ears" ... Received a phone call this morning to make the 2 1/2 hour drive to pick him up from the Ohio State Medical Center. He's back home now and seems to be totally back to his old/young self. A few modifications to his meds and his diet (which he won't like) that I will have to make sure he sticks to. All in all, it's been a pretty hectic, yet satisfying, week!

Again, thank you all for the positive wishes and energy!


----------

